# Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH



## wisokij (17. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
hat schon mal von euch jemand mit der Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH gefischt? 

_Spezifikationen:
typisch japanische, schnelle Spitzenaktion

Gewicht: 197 g
Länge: 2,77 m
Transportlänge: 1,43 m
Wurfgewicht: 15-50 g
Teile: 2             _

Mich würde der direkte Vergleich mit der Shimano Yasei Aspius interessieren, da es anscheinend der "Nachfolger" (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege) ist.

Wie sieht es mit Köderkontakt und Steifigkeit aus?


----------



## Colli_HB (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

Moin,

also ich hatte sie neulich mal in der Hand und ich muss sagen mir hat sie sehr gut gefallen!

Einzig die Farbe ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig |kopfkrat


----------



## wisokij (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

Hatte sie mittlerweile auch mal in den Händen halten dürfen und finde das Design und die Farbe echt Hammer.
Ist halt Geschmackssache. 

Der Händler hatte leider keine Aspius da, somit fehlt mir der Vergleich. Das was ich sagen kann, dass sie nicht so hart wie die Gunki-Rute ist. Die Spitze ist weicher, aber trotzdem starkes Rückgrad.


----------



## michel66 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

.. die Rute würde mich auch interessieren, besonders für welche Bleikopfgewichte sie ideal wäre????

Bei Shimano sind die Wurfgewichte ja meistens "übertrieben".|kopfkrat


----------



## kron4401 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

hab hier mal was gefunden vielleicht hilft ja ist zwar nicht viel aber besser als nichts

und hier noch was


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*



wisokij schrieb:


> Mich würde der direkte Vergleich mit der Shimano Yasei Aspius interessieren, da es anscheinend der "Nachfolger" (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege) ist.


Ob Nachfolger oder nicht weiß ich nicht, neue Modelle dazu sind es aber schon.
Die Materialbeschreibung liest sich gleich, aber kein Wunder dass die mehr Ruten(Blankvariationen) aus diesem sehr straffen und dabei robusten Material bringen.

"typisch japanische, schnelle Spitzenaktion" gilt bei der Aspius eigentlich nicht, die ist mehr normal Fast oder B und fällt sehr kräftig aus, Durchmesser sind eigengemessene 2.4mm bei den 9ft und 10ft Ruten, und das ist viel heutzutage. Wenn die Spitze bei den neu vorgestellten Ruten vorne feiner wird, ist es damit vorbei.



michel66 schrieb:


> Bei Shimano sind die Wurfgewichte ja meistens "übertrieben".|kopfkrat


Selbst darauf kannst Du dich nun auch nicht mehr verlassen! :q

Die Aspius ist das Paradebeispiel für : stimmt ganz extrem nicht!
7-28g stehen drauf, 7 bis 56g wirft die nach meiner Erfahrung  sehr gut und sicher - das sind 100% mehr als angegeben,
Es könnte auch genauso bis -70g oder -75g draufstehen, wäre nicht mal grottenfalsch, eine Menge -60g oder -70g beschriftete Ruten fallen schwächer aus.
Verläßliche Wurfgewichtsangaben ist jedenfalls was anderes ... |rolleyes

Interessant finde ich die gestiegenen feinen Längenvariationen, 9'1" und 9'10".
Ich finde Ruten in 9'3" sehr gut, vlt kommt das auch noch! :m


----------



## wisokij (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort @Nordlichtangler.

Habe jetzt mal die Aspius bestellt, da kann man nix verkehrt machen denke ich. Werde dann mal berichten wie extrem der Unterschied zur Stradic ist.


----------



## MoselBarbe (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

Hi,

fische die Aspius. Die Stradic habe ich beim Mike in Reinsfeld im Angelladen in der Hand gehabt. Muss sagen, dass die Aspius und die Stradic gleich ausfallen. Von der Verarbeitung ist die Stradic top, vom Design auch...aber darüber lässt sich streiten. Ich weiß das das Material der beiden Ruten identisch ist. Deshalb glaube ich das es ein und die selbe Rute ist nur im anderen Gewand und die richtigen Wurfgewichtsangaben diesmal drauf sind. Ist ja wie die Exage und die Aernos bei den Rollen. Identisch nur das äußere hat sich geändert und bei der Aernos ein Kugellager mehr drin. Ansonsten ein und dieselbe Rolle. Meist nur Augenwischerei um einen gößeren Kundenkreis anzusprechen. Das Prinzip geht ja meist auf.#6
Bleibe aber lieber bei meiner Aspius...muss ja nicht jeden Trend mitmachen.


Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

Wenn ^ Du nochmal 2 nebeneinander hast und eine genaue Schieblehre, messe mal bitte an gleicher Stelle unterm Spitzenring nach.
Entweder ist der neue Blank da doch dünner, dann würde die Werbung mit der "typisch japanische, schnelle Spitzenaktion" hinkommen.
Oder aber, da sind ab 2.5mm, dann wird das nichts damit, dann ist das nämlich eher eine "typisch altdeutsche, kräftige Mittelaktion"  , die sich sehr gut zum anlupfen eignet. 
Trocken ohne einiges Gewicht am Band wird man erstmal wahrscheinlich gar keinen Unterschied bemerken.


----------



## wisokij (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

Also die japanische Spitzenaktion war deutlich zu sehen.:q

Beide Ruten haben ein HPC100 Blank, also identisch sowie die 10 Ringe. 
Die Stradic hat einen patentierten Rollenhalter. 
Ich hab jetzt aber auch gelesen, dass der neue Halter ein Problem mit sich bringt. Darunter soll die Bisserkennung einwenig leiden. Da der Griff der Aspius doch deutlich schmaler ist.


----------



## wisokij (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

So heute is meine Aspius angekommen.

Die Aspius ist nach meinem Empfinden doch ein Stück steifer als die Stradic.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

Nachmessen (in 1/10mm) ?


----------



## wisokij (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

Also Aspius 2,51mm unterm Spitzenring, 
Stradic k.A


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

Schade mit k.A., ich dachte aus dem bisherigen, dass beide da wären ...

Aspius hat übrigens 2.4mm am Tip und Tube, sowohl in 2.7m als auch 3m. 
Unter der Anwicklung dass dieses bischen mehr.


----------



## wisokij (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

Ne Leider nicht, wollte mir erst beide bestellen und eine zurück schicken, habe mich dann aber doch umentschieden.

Ich denke, da es der selbe Blank ist, werden auch die Maße so ca. gleich sein. Mit dem Auge wirds schwer nen Unterschied zu sehen.


----------



## Martinez (13. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

Unter den Kenner, eher die Aspius oder die Stradic?


----------



## wisokij (14. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

See oder Fluss?

*1:0* für die Aspius, 
da man diese Problemlos ausbalancieren kann.


----------



## Martinez (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

Und hoch damit!

Jemand mit der neuen Rutenserie von Shimano bereits Erfahrungen sammeln können?


----------



## DerAndi (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

Ich fische die beiden Ruten. Die Stradic ist von der Spitze um einiges weicher als die 270er Aspius. Die Aspius ist die perfekte Zanderjigge. Mit der Stradic fische ich vom Ufer aus mit SPinnerbaits und Swimbaits sowie Crankbaits der 1oz Klasse. Dazu passt sie eher. 
Sie ist auch kein Nachfolger der Yasei Serie. Du kannst sie vom Handling her auch nicht mit der vergleichen. Sie ist nicht so kopflastig mit ner 3000er Stradic SFA drauf wie die Aspius.


----------



## Martinez (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

Das ist doch eine Antwort =)
Du hast ne PN


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*



DerAndi schrieb:


> Die Aspius ist die perfekte Zanderjigge.


Vom Blank stimme ich Dir zu,  auch Superringmaterial!
Aber der Aufbau mit dem Griff(chen) und Leitringpos., da sollte sich jeder vorher genau fragen ob er damit zufrieden sein kann.

Ich ruppe die Rute(n) nach dem ersten Griff-Fixum zum brauchbaren angeln nun doch komplett runter, weil der Blank ist schweinegeil.


----------



## Jekli (4. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*

Schon Jemand neue Erfahrungen mit der Rute gesammelt? Bzw. mit der Biomaster?:vik:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Spin 9'1" MH*



Jekli schrieb:


> Schon Jemand neue Erfahrungen mit der Rute gesammelt? Bzw. mit der Biomaster?:vik:




Jap...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259824&highlight=biomaster


----------

